# Uvsion Paint



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

alright I need those of you who actually know's opinion. Is UV paint really worth the effort? i'm talking in terms of closing birds.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

i have used it all season this fall some days good some not there is really no way to tell if it working or not. one day i did pull in alot of birds and the group next to us had 2500 decoys out we had 150 and this is the reult 15 snows 1 blue and 11 ducks. thats all on a nwr in cali where you hunt in blinds 200 yds away from the next group.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not to change the subject, but how many blues do you shoot a year in N. Cali?


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

i live in southern cali we dont really have blues in are flyway we have about 50,000 snows right here now and about 7-10 blues


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

i have been hunting here for 32 yrs and just shot my first blue last weekend so that will give you a idea of how many we see a year. we have alot of ross here too about 20,000 right now


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

A buddy of mine just just got some uv vision paint for his birthday i believe. I guess i don't really care if it works or not as long as he is buying it and putting it on all the decoys himself! Also he should probably get a trailer here soon so i have somewhere to store my decoys


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow did this thread get hi-jacked YIKES


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry Bro, I was curious. :-?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

lol, thanks for the advice guys, :beer: and averyghg, you're helping reflock and paint dec's this winter!,


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL I was just messin with ya LOL


----------



## ornoman (Nov 16, 2006)

Now that this post is highjacked, I have never shot a blue in N. California . I hunt way north of where calisnow usually hunts. With blue geese I am lucky if I see say 2 in around 70,000 snows. The birds I hunt in California I pressume are from more western colonies, as well as wrangel island & Russian arctic colonies. 
However, I am really interested in if Uvision paint give you a new edge


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Id seriously like to know more about people that have used this paint as well.

I see sillosocks is coming out with a already painted sock. Not sure how it works.

Someone chime in.

:beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Ty, I believe the only thing on the silosocks that needs painted is the heads. Tyvek dosen't need the paint. IMO this is not a magic bullet, but if poeple are willing to buy it they will sell it. :lol:


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I am in the process of painting all of my NW heads.
The way I look at it is this...........I spend so much money on hunting stuff it's ridiculous.
Fifty bucks paints my headed NW's. If it works that is the best addition to my spread I could ever imagine. If it doesn't help, oh well.
This fall, we had awesome success before the heads were even painted. However we were in the exact spot they wanted to be in. 
I can't wait to find out if it makes a difference.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

If you are using the first generation UV paint...make sure you spray on the Krylon 1311.

Otherwise...if your decoys get muddy....and you wash them....the paint will come right off.

They have now improved the paint. It is much better than the first stuff...but it will still come off if you wash them to hard.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The original paint on the Bigfoot honkers come off with hard scrubbing also but with like anything else, they need a little TLC either way.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I haven't had any problem with the paint coming off any of my decoys. I had the very first paint made last spring. I put it on about 4 dozen floaters which were used this past spring and I had no problem with the paint coming off. I also had no problem with my 80 GHG fullbodies and 220 northwind heads either. None of those decoys were even clear coated. I Now have the paint on 400 GHG fullbodies and I used them a bunch this fall and have absolutely no paint issues, although I did spray them with matte finish. Had great hunts over them this fall. Had about a 7 day streak where we limited out or were real close to it. Never had adult snow geese on the ground. It was definately a sight to see geese finishing down flock after flock. I definately think the paint is worth the money and time you put into them, but like anything else some people will disagree, but all I know is that every person I have hunted with, which many of them have been wary of the idea said they will not hunt without it. That has to be worth something.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I was a doubter but after a few hunts I fell in love with it.

I have absolutely no chipping issues with my ghg full body mallards and they were used them very heavily this fall. A couple of times we set up in a "V" style pattern with one leg of the "V" in all painted decoys and robo ducks and one side without. The legs were pretty equal in numbers of decoys and robos and the birds consistently landed on the paint side of the spread. The only effectiveness issue I have noticed with the paint is that it just seems like noemal decoy paint in low light conditions. But when that sun pops out it's time to destroy.

We also filmed a television show over it this fall for the outdoor channel 2 called the wingshooter so if you tune in to that it will give you a better idea of how the paint worked for us.


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

Can not comment on the effectiveness of the paint...yet, but can comment that Twilight Labs has excellent customer service.


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

IS THERE ARE DECOY COMPANY THAT IS USING THIS PAINT YET ???


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Sillo socks come with the paint already on them, other than that there is no other company at this time.


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have never seen a silo sock advertised - do u have a web site or phone number for them - where are they located - thanks you


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

sillosocks.com 
Im not sure if they have them in stock yet or not, but from what I have heard they will have them soon.


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

tried this web site but nothing comes up - suggestions please


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They will be available for sale through the store here at Nodak Outdoors and through Sillosocks as soon as they're available for sale. Going to be in small batches at first to gauge demand.

I will post up here in the snow goose forum as soon as they're ready.

FYI


----------

